# Newbie DCC questions



## NightHawk (Nov 25, 2018)

I have the Bachmann Echo Valley Express DCC train set, to which I have added extra track. I'm interested in purchasing another train for the layout and would like something like the "Bachmann-EMD SD40-2 w/DCC & Sound". My main question is can I add any other HO DCC train to my layout? Will there be incompatibility if I go with a different brand train? I just want to be able to easily add another train to my layout and don't want to buy something that will not work, or that would require something additional to work if that makes sense. I have seen where some trains will not run on tigher radius track, i'm currently using the standard oval which I have extended with additional straight pieces of track with switches in the middle. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Any DCC locomotive should work on your layout. Don't buy a MTH DCS locomotive.
That's one good thing about the hobby, DCC stuff should work with other DCC stuff.
Have fun !!!
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 25, 2018)

Thank you for the fast reply Mopac!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will guess your track is 18 inch radius. What locomotive came with the set? Make sure
whatever locomotive you buy will run on 18 inch track. A SD40-2 is a 6 axle locomotive.

6 axles sometimes like 22 inch track. 4 axles should be no problem. Just check what the minimum radius is for the loco you want.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes mopac the track is 18 inch radius. The locomotive that came with the set is a 2-6-0 steam locomotive. I know it may not be ideal but the SD40-2 is advertised to work on 18 inch radius curves. I'm not 100% set on going with that particular locomotive, if you have any suggestions on something similar please let me know. I'm trying my best to not pay a small fortune, The SD40-2 is about as much as i'd want to pay. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If the SD40-2 says 18 inch then it will be fine. Most of my diesels are models of the 70s-80s. SD40-2 was king and my favorite also. I slipped and bought a CW-8. Came out in
1993. But I wanted a wide cab. Model licensing I guess. We have a saying here on the forum, my railroad my rules.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

MTH DCS locos will run just fine on DCC systems.
I have 7 of them on my DCC layout Proto Sound 2s and 3s.
However DCC locos will not run on MTHs DCS.

Some 6 axle locos look kind of funny on 18"R curves but most will run OK.
If a loco says 18"R is OK you should not have any problems. With that in mind 
get what ever strikes your fancy.

Magic


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Take your time and shop around while you consider what engine to add next. There's a lot to choose from.

The SD40-2 is such a common engine, several mfrs sell them.
For DCC and sound pre-installed, the Athearn models seem to offer decent value.

For a slightly shorter 6-axle diesel that wouldn't seem out-of-place with steam engines, the SD9 comes to mind. One can find Proto 2000 SD9's at good prices, but you'll need to add a dcc decoder yourself. These run fine on 18" curves. You might need a "long-shank" Kadee coupler to "get enough swing" on the curves (for the SD40's, too).


----------

